# Waffle has been acting strange



## arieltheginger (Apr 11, 2012)

So for the past 4 days or so, my hedgie, Waffle, has been acting very weird. Every time I try to pick him up, hold him, and play with him for the night, he has been huffing a lot and really jumpy and his spikes are up. He also bit me a few days ago, but I don't know if it was because he was mad at me or because my fingers smelled like food. But anyway, he normally doesn't act so grumpy and I don't know if maybe something's wrong with his health or if it's something that I have been doing... I need to change his cage but would a messy cage make him upset with me? And I stay up pretty late, so he hasn't been going on his wheel as much... but would that make him act like this? I feel bad because the last 4 days I try to hold him and can only do it for maybe 20 minutes or so (sometimes less)... and so I am not getting a lot of time to play with him. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## arieltheginger (Apr 11, 2012)

-- Also, even when i try to put him in his baggy and put it in my lap, he still is jumpy and continues to be this way until I put him back in his cage.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

How old is he? Could he be quilling? 
Also, I do think that getting less wheel time could be causing him to act more irritated. But it depends on what you mean by staying up late. Sometimes I stay up later than others but Diggory never seems to care too much. But I only stay up later by like an hour or two.


----------



## arieltheginger (Apr 11, 2012)

He's a year old, so definitely past quilling age. When there's any light or any noise in my room, then he won't come out of his house. He only eats, drinks, pees, poops, or runs on his wheel when there is no sign of anybody around.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Maybe it would be a good idea to try to go to bed earlier or at least leave your room for a bit if you still want to stay up, and see if the extra alone time helps his mood.

Are there any signs of any health issues? Poop normal and eating and drinking still?


----------



## arieltheginger (Apr 11, 2012)

i don't think there are any poo problems. thanks for the help


----------

